# What breed is my cat ?



## icy100 (Nov 6, 2010)

Hello all,
My cat is about 2 years old, we did not rescue her and I was wondering if anybody could tell me what breed she was ? At the time I assumed she was just a tabby ? I really have no clue on cat breeds.
Here she is :








Thanks in advance.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

She's an adorable DSH (domestic short? haired) kitty. Calico, like my twins. :grin:

She looks so tiny in that picture.


----------



## icy100 (Nov 6, 2010)

Hi,
I saw that term being used in the forums but I assumed that was just a term referring the coat of the cat not the breed.
Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## icy100 (Nov 6, 2010)

She was quite young when that picture was taken, I cant seem to get over how her mouth appears to be moving ^_^
Here she is just a couple of minutes ago, haha.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Well, DSH may be for the coat. I'm no expert on breeds. And seeing her new picture, her hair looks more medium than short. 

She's beautiful.


----------



## icy100 (Nov 6, 2010)

Thank you and thanks for your help.


----------



## Ducman69 (Aug 28, 2010)

What a cutie. 

The interesting thing too is that you can tell the cat is a female just from the picture. 

The black and red colors are carried on the X chromosome, and only females have two to display both colors simultaneously. More obviously, she appears to be laying in bed one assumes to be yacking comfortably on the cellphone for long periods of time, hence confirming she's a female.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

If the cat was constantly crying about nothing, digging up your carpet and inappropriately peeing or spraying, it would be a boy.


----------



## icy100 (Nov 6, 2010)

Ducman69 said:


> What a cutie.
> 
> The interesting thing too is that you can tell the cat is a female just from the picture.
> 
> The black and red colors are carried on the X chromosome, and only females have two to display both colors simultaneously. More obviously, she appears to be laying in bed one assumes to be yacking comfortably on the cellphone for long periods of time, hence confirming she's a female.


I laughed


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

DSH is the breed...DSH is the cat equivalent of mutt. Calico is the coat pattern and color in this case. Although I see some striping in there too (in the tail), which would normally indicate a mackerel tabby coat pattern. Heidi can probably put a name to it. Torbie maybe?


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Very close Doodle! Tortie, because she doesn't have stripes in her black. The red coloring, if in large enough patches, will always show the tabby pattern and I think you're right about her pattern being mackerel.

I think the name of the markings, like Tortie and Torbie (w/ agouti to make the tabby pattern visible all over the coat) are suitable for cats with no white. Torbie/Tortie w/ White when they do have white markings or Calico, are all correct ways to classify.


----------

